# Ode to the Longbeard



## wapiti67 (Oct 2, 2007)

I went turkey hunting this morning and killed a pretty nice Tom. I was so happy, I wrote (plagiarized) a poem about it.

'Twas Dawn, and the slithy ants 
Did gyre and gimble in the dirt; 
All mimsy were the morning doves, 
And the magpies outgrabe. 

"Beware the Longbeard, I told my son! 
The beak that bites, the spurs that scratch! 
Beware the Bart leavings, and shun 
The frumious Gamewarden!"

He took his vorpal Benelli in hand: 
Long time the manxome foe he sought -- 
So rested he by the Juniper tree. 
And sat awhile in thought.

And as in uffish thought he sat, 
The Longbeard, with eyes of flame, 
Came Gobbling through the pungent wood, 
And Strutted as it came! 

One shot! Close shot! And through and through 
The Benelli Gobbler slayer went snicker-snack! 
He left it dead, and with its Fan
He went galumphing back. 

"And hast thou slain the Longbeard? 
Come to my arms, my Johnny boy! 
O frabjous day! Callooh! Callay!" 
He chortled in his joy.

'Twas Dawn, and the slithy ants 
Did gyre and gimble in the dirt; 
All mimsy were the morning doves, 
And the magpies outgrabe.

Thanks to PRO, coyoteslayer, Howard, and Tex-o-Bob for all your help and advice. now how the heck do I load a picture?


----------



## SureShot (Oct 2, 2007)

Nice job!


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

Nice job, John.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

John, you are turning into your father. :O||:


----------



## wapiti67 (Oct 2, 2007)

Thank you. This was my first turkey. I have to admit, I probably killed him out of self-defense as he was running at me full bore and I shoot with my eyes closed at 10 yards.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

Its almost as if someone told you right where to set up. :O•-:


----------



## wapiti67 (Oct 2, 2007)

Gee...I swear as I was walking into the trees, I heard a voice telling me..."set up where I told you Stu...."


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

And its a good thing you listened Mr Padaso......


----------



## wapiti67 (Oct 2, 2007)

We'll "pontificate" on the subject as we're dining on wild turkey in the near future...and as Hunter would say as he wiggles the waddle...gobble,gobble,gobble :lol:


----------



## tigerpincer (Dec 5, 2009)

wapiti67 said:


> Thank you. This was my first turkey. I have to admit, I probably killed him out of self-defense as he was running at me full bore and I shoot with my eyes closed at 10 yards.


The poem was great but this one called forth a good chuckle.


----------



## cliff spab (Dec 5, 2010)

nice bird


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

WOW! ten Yards! Good thing you had your 3 1/2 inch magnum with 2 1/4 oz of heavy shot and a x-full turkey choke! Anything less and he might have got away! :O•-:


----------



## wapiti67 (Oct 2, 2007)

just FYI...it was a 3" mag, with 2oz of 4,6 lead and a TruGlo Gobbler Destroyer choke at 10 yards. and I was scared for my life as he was barreling straight at me...or so it seemed at the time...I was running on 2 hours of sleep, and I can make up excuses all day...lol


----------



## Goosekiller (Jul 9, 2010)

Nice turkey!!!


----------

